# Bunny is shaking but flopped?



## rhianna (Nov 6, 2013)

I have Bear out of his cage and he's been hopping around happily and everything, but then he started trying to get my attention. He spent about ten minutes hopping in circles around me, climbing into my lap and then back out, etc. Then he finally went over and flopped out beside me. He's shaking, it's his whole body really but he's breathing very fast. Every 30 seconds or so he'll sort of jump, not actually jump but just one strong shake of his whole body... he just actually jumped up and started hopping in circle around me again. I'm not sure what this means, he seems like he's either overjoyed about something, or possibly very nervous, but I don't think that's it because he was flopped for about 5 minutes and his ears have been perked up and forward. I'm just concerned about the shaking and trying to get my attention for some reason. He's been eating, drinking, pooping, and peeing normally except earlier today he had a few slightly wet poops after eating veggies (he's still getting used to them). If anyone has any idea why he's acting so strange then I'd love to know. I think it's nothing and he's just happy to be out of the cage but I'd just like to know for sure. Thanks


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 6, 2013)

Can you take a video, upload to youtube, and link it here?


----------



## rhianna (Nov 6, 2013)

I couldn't get a video of him flopped and shaking but I got one of him hopping around me like crazy. He's also started nipping my arm and I've noticed a little but of snuffling/grunting while breathing. I'm scared that it's a respiratory infection so I'll be calling the vet first thing in the morning, and hopefully I'll get him an appointment for tomorrow. The video is uploading now so I'll post the link when it's finished.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 6, 2013)

Rabbits usually shake a little when they breathe, unless they're very very relaxed. If the shaking and snuffling are very exaggerated, then something is wrong. The strong shake/jump sounds like a regular binky. Rabbits can get nervous and excited in a new environment. From what you said it doesn't seem like there's anything seriously wrong, but of course if you have a bad feeling about his behaviour, a vet visit is the way to go.


----------



## rhianna (Nov 6, 2013)

Bear does binky a lot, the strong shake is not a binky at all, he does it while laying stretched out. It's not a jump in the air, more of a sort of twitch. It's hard to describe the way that it looks but the best way to describe it is like when you're very nervous and your entire body sort of jumps/twitches every few seconds. The regular shaking is not a main concern of mine as he does shake quite often, and I learned that it's quite common in lionheads. My main concern is his snuffling, which is not very loud or pronounced at all but I'm still concerned about it. His ears also feel a bit warm but I believe they usually are. I have made an appointment for 11:40 tomorrow morning just to make sure he's okay. I am hoping that if it is an infection I'll be catching it early enough. I once had a rat who passed away within days of his RI symptoms appearing, although we hadn't taken him to the vet (my first small animal; we were a bit less educated then). Of course I'm not expecting anything so serious with Bear as he's still a happy, playful bunny and doesn't seem very sick.


----------



## JBun (Nov 6, 2013)

Could what you are seeing be bunny hiccups? Long ago before I really knew anything about rabbits, my bunnies would be laying down and would start having, what looked like little convulsions. It's almost like their whole body would spasm, but otherwise they were looking around acting perfectly normal. Now I know that what was happening was hiccups.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 6, 2013)

I posted on RO a long time ago about my bunny sometimes doing strong "twitches" too...turns out they were just lazy binkies, so that's why my mind jumped to that when you mentioned the twitch. Hoping all the best for your bun!


----------



## rhianna (Nov 6, 2013)

That does sound a lot like what he was doing while lying down, JBun. However he's back in his cage now and acting as normal but he's still snuffling while breathing. The video I took of it just finished uploading: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvdlhxrrnV4&feature=youtu.be you may have to use headphones to hear. There's not background noise, that sort of grunting/mumbling sound you hear is his breathing. I can best describe it as very similar to a toy I used to have for my dog that had a special type of squeaker that was meant to sound like the toy was farting (it didn't though, it was more like a grumble).

And thanks whiskylollipop, I think I know what you mean by the "lazy binkies," is it sort of like he twists his head very fast while just sitting?


----------



## JBun (Nov 6, 2013)

Is he continuously having this snuffling sound, does it happen when he is laying down, or is it only when he is up hopping around? Does it happen the whole time is hopping around, only when he has been running around really fast and playing, and/or only when he is circling you? Does it happen to sound like low grunting or honking?

How old is Bear?


----------



## rhianna (Nov 6, 2013)

It seems consistent, tomorrow will be a week since I've had him and I have never heard it until today. It does sound a bit like a low grunting/honking. Bear turned one year old at the beginning of October.


----------



## JBun (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't say for sure without really being able to hear him clearly, but if he isn't neutered yet, based on his excitable behavior around you, nipping and circling you, it could be he's decided you're his girlfriend and love interest  Unneutered males, when feeling amorous, will often circle the object of their affection while making a low honking or grunting sound, nipping in frustration may also be involved, and humping may soon be to follow. Though if the sound you are hearing is constant and happens even when he is calm and resting, then it probably isn't this hormonal behavior.

So if Bear isn't neutered, is this possibly what he is doing?


----------



## rhianna (Nov 7, 2013)

Bear is not neutered, so that could very well be what he's doing. He hasn't humped me though, but I'll keep an eye out for it. If that's what it is I guess I should be flattered :humour: I've been paying closer attention to when he's making the grunting noise and I don't think he's really doing it while he's calm, though whenever I go near the cage he begins hopping back and forth and jumping at the door to be let out, so I can only see him being calm when I'm away from the cage. I'm quite a bit less worried now but I will still be taking him to the vet in the morning, just in case it is something serious and also just because I was planning on having him checked up anyways. I'll tell the vet about what you've told me and see if they think tests should be done anyways. As I said earlier, Bear is still eating (right now in fact), drinking, peeing, and pooping normally so I don't think there's much to worry about. Thank you for all of your help and I'll be sure to update you after the vet visit


----------



## rhianna (Nov 7, 2013)

I took Bear to the vet today. I told the vet what he had been doing yesterday, and she agreed that it was most likely hiccups and then hormonal behavior, but she gave him an exam anyways. She didn't find anything wrong which I'm very happy about. I've never been to this vet before but I'm very happy with her, it took almost an hour to get there but well worth it. She's associated with the house rabbit society and definitely knows her stuff, she has been keeping rabbits and rodents as pets for years. She also recommended bringing him in for a neuter and gave me an estimate... $344, I guess I'm going to have to start saving up. I asked plenty of questions (from the house rabbit society FAQ) and she gave me all the right answers, I'm very confident that the money will be worth it. Thanks for the help and thankfully I no longer have to worry


----------

